# Climate Control Issue/Question



## athomas61 (Mar 16, 2019)

I’ve only had my M3 a week now so user error is definitely a strong possibility. Whenever I get in my car the A/c never comes on unless I open the climate control menu then immediately close it. I also can use the app to start it early. I checked every setting I could find, it is on Auto, set well below the interior temp, I’ve also waited several minutes in case it just took a bit to come on and no dice. The only setting I found was the AC always on or dog mode, but that seems like it will keep it on all day until I hit 20% battery.

Is this a setting I’m missing, a design choice by Tesla, or a true glitch in my new car?? Thanks for helping a new owner out loving the car overall!!


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Greetings and welcome...

I've not been in high temperatures much yet but in auto the car has always been up to or down to a comfortable temperature within a minute of getting in. Often I pre-condition as you describe and that has taken the chill off early in the winter. Recently I've been driving a short distance at 15C/60Fish ambient when I heard the AC compressor kick in (again on auto)...Not noticed it staying 'warm' longer than comfortable although we definitely have very different climates to compare.

Confirm you are describing "getting in the car ambient hot, hotter than the ac setpoint while the climate control is set to auto and the car doesn't default to A/C almost immediately"?


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

I think I'm hearing your question as: I had the ac on when I was last in the car. Why isn't it on when I get in the car? That should be saved along with the driver's profile. If it's not, while the a/c is on, perhaps adjust the seat ever so slightly and when the driver profile save option briefly appears, hit Save.

Also, the fastest way to turn on the a/c (or heater) when it is off is to briefly touch the temperature.

I sometimes have difficulty turning off the ac/heater without getting the pop up screen. I've found that using my thumb and holding the bottom of the screen helps give the long touch to turn it off.

And congratulations on the new car @athomas61!!


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

It sounds like at some point the MCU is crashing, and remembering the last state for HVAC as “off”. Try to fool it by turning it on, and then holding both scroll wheels to reboot.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

athomas61 said:


> I've only had my M3 a week now so user error is definitely a strong possibility. Whenever I get in my car the A/c never comes on unless I open the climate control menu then immediately close it. I also can use the app to start it early. I checked every setting I could find, it is on Auto, set well below the interior temp, I've also waited several minutes in case it just took a bit to come on and no dice. The only setting I found was the AC always on or dog mode, but that seems like it will keep it on all day until I hit 20% battery.
> 
> Is this a setting I'm missing, a design choice by Tesla, or a true glitch in my new car?? Thanks for helping a new owner out loving the car overall!!


Are you using any 3rd party apps that may be overriding prior settings? It otherwise should remain were it was when you last drove. 


Bigriver said:


> That should be saved along with the driver's profile. If it's not, while the a/c is on, perhaps adjust the seat ever so slightly and when the driver profile save option briefly appears, hit Save.


The hvac isn't currently saved in the driver profiles.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

A reboot sounds like a good idea (if you haven’t tried already). If that fails, as a workaround, try turning Auto off and seeing if Manual mode works more consistently (then you could try switching back to Auto).

Which version of the software is your car on (visible from the window brought up by tapping the Tesla T logo at the top of the car screen)?


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> The hvac isn't currently saved in the driver profiles.


Many of the hvac settings are saved in the driver profile (eg, temperatures and vent paths.) I stand corrected, though, the fan being on or off is not one of them.

@athomas61, I'm curious what happens for you if you just adjust the temperature down without opening the climate control menu? Does the icon stay dim indicating it is off? Any difference if the temp is in sync mode or not?


----------



## athomas61 (Mar 16, 2019)

Sync mode doesn’t effect it. Lowering the temp or even raising it 1 degree turns it on. I don’t use any 3rd party apps. I tried saving the profile as mentioned and that didn’t effect it either.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Bigriver said:


> Many of the hvac settings are saved in the driver profile (eg, temperatures and vent paths.) I stand corrected, though, the fan being on or off is not one of them.


I didn't notice when this was added into the Model 3's FW! it previously had only been an S/X profile save. (and my temp is always set about the same, so never picked up on it resetting each time my profile was activated).


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> I didn't notice when this was added into the Model 3's FW! it previously had only been an S/X profile save. (and my temp is always set about the same, so never picked up on it resetting each time my profile was activated).


I believe it has been that way since I got my car in July.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Note for the OP: This issue started happening to me with the 8.4 firmware.

It’s triggered by turning on climate, then opening and closing doors but not starting the car. Next time you start it, HVAC will be off.


----------

